# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  [Tutorial] Teamspeak 3 Serverinstallation Linux

## malte23

Im folgenden werden wir uns mit der ISntallation des neuen Teamspeak 3 auf einem Linux Server befassen. Das HowTo wurde mit dem OpenSource Betriebsystem openSUSE gemacht, bei anderen Distributionen (z.B. Debian) können einzelne Befehle und Textteile anders aussehen, zum Beispiel statt "useradd"  :lnk:  "adduser".

Inhalt:
1.0: Crashcourse in SSH
1.1: Benutzer erstellen
1.2: Verzeichnis anlegen
1.3: Rechte vergeben
1.4: Passwort vergeben
1.5: Benutzer wechseln
1.6: Verzeichnis wechseln

2.0: Files downloaden
2.1: Archiv entpacken
2.2: Verzeichnis wechseln
2.3: Server starten
2.4: Serveradmindaten notieren
2.5: SCREEN "minimieren"
2.6: Serveradmin werden
2.7: Serveradmin werden


1.0: Ersteinmal müssen wir uns mit unserem root Passwort und dem Benutzername "root" in die Shell mit einem SSH Client einloggen. Ein guter Client ist zum Beispiel das OpenSource Programm "Putty".

1.1: Um Sicherheit walten zu lassen, empfiehlt es sich für Teamspeak einen gesonderten Benutzeraccount auf dem Server zu erstellen und nicht den root Account zu verwenden, dies geschieht mit:



```
useradd ts
```

Das "ts" am Ende kann debei beliebig verändert werden, da dies bei uns der Benutzername ist.

1.2: Nun benötigen wir für die Teamspeak Dateien allerdings noch ein Verzeichnis, welches wir mit folgendem Befehl anlegen:



```
mkdir /home/ts
```

"ts" ist wieder variabel, also kann beliebig verändert werden, allerdings kann man es dem Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe auch einfahc so lassen.

1.3: Damit der Benutzer "ts" nun auch das Verzeichnis "ts" nach seinem Belieben ändern kann ect., muss man folgenden Befehl ausführen:



```
chown -R ts /home/ts
```

Wenn man nun vorhergehend einen anderen Benutzernamen und ein anderes Verzeichnis gewählt hat, so muss man dies jetzt im Befehlt beachten! ("ts" ersetzen durch selbst gewähltes)

1.4: Um nun auf Nummer sicher zu gehen geben wir dem Benutzer "ts" ein Passwort:



```
passwd ts
```

"ts" steht in dem Falle für das Passwort und sollte nach Belieben geändert werden.

1.5: Jetzt wechseln wir auf dem Benutzer "ts" mit:



```
su ts
```

1.6: Um jetzt weiter agieren zu können, müssen wir in das zuvor erstellte /ts Verzeichnis wechseln:



```
cd /home/ts
```

2.0: Jetzt müssen wir uns die Dateien für dem Server herunterladen, dies kann man nach Belieben per SFTP machen ect., wir haben die herkömmliche Variante gewählt.



```
wget http://ftp.4players.de/pub/hosted/ts3/releases/beta-2/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.0-beta12.tar.gz
```

Nun sollte die Datei (ca. 3.0 MB) gedownloadet werden, je nach Anbindung und Auslastung der Anbindung kann dies etwas dauern.

2.1: Wenn das Archiv heruntergeladen wurde, ohne Fehler, können wir es entpacken. Dies passiert mit:



```
tar xvfz teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.0-beta12.tar.gz
```

Wir haben die x86, also 32bit Version gewählt, auf 4players.de gibt es noch Windows Varianten und eine AMD64 Variante.
Je nach rechenleistung des Hostsystems, kann der Extrahiervorgang einige Minuten dauern, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

2.2: Nachdem nun alles entpackt wurde, sind es nicht mehr viele Schritte, Teamspeak starten zu können. Ersteinmal müssen wir in unser entpacktes Verzeichnis wechseln. Dies geschieht mit:



```
cd teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.0
```

"teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.0" ist der Ordner aus dem Archiv, sollte dieser nicht "teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.0" sein, können wir mit dem einfachen Befehl "ls" herausfinden, die der Ordner wirklich heisst.

2.3: Nun sind wir im Hauptverzeichnis unseren Teamspeak 3´s, und müssen den Server nur noch starten.
*Achtung! Teamspeak 3 muss mit SCREEN unter Linux ausgeführt werden, da sonst der Server beendet wird, sobald die Konsole geschlossen wird!*
Also starten wir den Server mit screen, um ihn auch dann nutzen zu können, wenn die Konsole nicht aktiv ist.



```
screen ./ts3server_linux_x86
```

Sofern Screen nich auf dem Server vorhanden ist muss es manuell, bei SUSE per yast, nachinstalliert werden. Selbstverständlich kann der Server auch ohne Screen gestartet werden, dazu einfach "screen" am Anfang weg lassen.

2.4: Jetzt läuft der Server. Wir bekommen auf der Shell nun unsere serveradmin Login Daten angezeigt. Diese sollte man notieren, da man diese i. d. R. nicht wieder zu gesicht bekommt. Falls man sie nicht hat, muss man die SQL Datenbank löschen und ./ts3server_linux_x86 neu ausführen.

2.5: Jetzt müssen wir screen in den Hintergrund verschieben, damit es weiter arbeitet während wir weiter agieren können. Dies passiert mit:


```
Strg + A + D
```

2.6: Nun kann man mit der IP des Servers und dem Standardport (9987) auf den Server connecten. Allerdings sind wir nicht automatisch serveradmin! Nun müssen wir mit



```
cd logs
```

in das Logverzeichnis wechseln und die erste Logdatei öffnen, dies haben wir in dem Falle ganz unkompliziert mit



```
edit ts3server_2009-12-19__13_01_00.957375.log
```

Wobei der Dateiname natürlich auf Ihren Server angepasst sein muss. Wie die Datei bei Ihnen aussieht erfahren sie mit


```
ls
```

Im Log findet sich eine Textpassage, die ungefähr so aussieht:



```
2009-12-19 13:01:01.752913|WARNING |VirtualServer |  1| --------------------------------------------------------
2009-12-19 13:01:01.753745|WARNING |VirtualServer |  1| ServerAdmin token created, please use the line below
2009-12-19 13:01:01.754518|WARNING |VirtualServer |  1| token=KFJKDLJFOIFbigfeoijfIEJFIONVOINRIVJNERONG
2009-12-19 13:01:01.760513|WARNING |VirtualServer |  1| --------------------------------------------------------
```

Nun muss alles was hinter "token=" steht kopiert werden.

2.7: Den kopierten Text, oder wie man es nennen mag, muss man nun im Client einfügen. Dazu connecten wir uns mit unserem Server, dannach klicken wir auf "Rechte" und auf "Token benutzen". Dann fügen wir in die leere Zeile unser Token ein und schwupp die wupp sind wir der Admin des Servers.

Nun kann Putty ect. einfach beendet werden.


*Abschluss*

Beim neuen Teamspeak 3 wird es standardmäßig kein Webinterface geben, da man größtenteil alles über den Client managen kann. Mehr dazu ist bislang noch nicht bekannt.

Wenn Sie diesen Tutorial in Ihr Board kopieren möchten, ist das kein Problem, allerdings wäre eine Verlinkung zu www.computerszene.com oder www.computerszene.at am Ende sehr nett.

----------


## stefan.becker

Diskussion&Fragen unter diesem Link:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=265849

----------

